# Pictures of Wisdom and Duke.



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Here is a link to some pics of my new girl,Wisdom.
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/the-ladies.html
Also my new boy Duke.
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/t ... lemen.html
Wisdom and Duke both came from Sherri of http://www.Pixiesexotichedgies.webs.com
If anyone has any ideas about wisdom's color please share your thoughts 

Edited twice to add links.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Pictures of Wisdom.*

She is so beautiful and delicate. I love the "mealie sniffing' picture. But all the pictures are wonderful so it would be hard to select a favorite. I often go to your web site: it is fantastic!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Pictures of Wisdom.*



shetland said:


> She is so beautiful and delicate. I love the "mealie sniffing' picture. But all the pictures are wonderful so it would be hard to select a favorite. I often go to your web site: it is fantastic!


Thanks Shetland for the kind comments :mrgreen:


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

Very cute!

Jodi


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

They are too cute and precious  And Wisdom is just a doll, she looks like she is up for anything. Congratulations you're going to have so much fun with them


----------



## cutietexan (Sep 22, 2009)

aww that 'hiding from the camera' picture of duke is adorable!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone for looking at my newbies  and thanks for the nice comments


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

Larry they are such good pictures of such adorable hedgies. Im so jealous. I want more


----------



## JennyBeans (Jan 14, 2010)

Duke is definitely a handsome boy. Can't wait to see baby pictures.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Look at those long legs on Wisdom, she's a looker all right! Those are great pics. I don't know my hedgie colors yet so can't give advice there. It just looked like my Riley whom I was told was a "brown". (is that an official color? I need to read up on colors I know.)

I love the mask on Duke, some day I want to get one with a mask.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Got a video of Wisdom up on my site:
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/h ... ideos.html


----------



## cutietexan (Sep 22, 2009)

aww, i love all your vids!! snowball is just precious. i love how she got stuck in the tree :lol:


----------

